# What's your thought on these bags?



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay so these are the new Dooney and Bourke bags! I think they are horrible! My friend just bought the icecream one. I just think it's crazy to pay that much for something with candy or icecream printed on it! I will always stick with the "IT" bags, love them! That is my opinion, what is yours??


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Jun 1, 2007)

yuck!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't like them.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2007)

never been a d&amp;b girl myself...


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 1, 2007)

Not my style.


----------



## Charity129 (Jun 1, 2007)

ick.

Popcicles? What the hell?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2007)

Not my style. Sort of like the LV's with the cherries on them.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2007)

so ugly what were they thinking


----------



## Bexy (Jun 15, 2007)

I do not care for those bags. Maybe if I was a younger teen like 13.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay, I'm not normally a D&amp;B fan but I have to admit that I like the popsicle bags. I don't know why. I makes me think of summer and chasing after the ice cream truck as a kid. Maybe I can find a knock off somewhere.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 15, 2007)

Kinda cutsy, but a little fussy for anyone over 25.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the Tassel Tote is nice!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

That's crazy to spend that much money on a bag with popsicles on it.. Just my opinion I guess.. I've never been to hip on Dooney and Burke purses anyways


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 20, 2007)

The Candy ones are ugly IMHO... the Popsicle ones are kind of cute. I wouldn't rock it personally.


----------



## macface (Jun 20, 2007)

ugly.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 20, 2007)

Super gross! Even if it were a gift, I wouldn't sport it.


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2007)

Hate them!!!

Karren


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't like them either. If I'm gonna pay $200 + for a bag, I want it to be something more understated and versatile so I can use it all the time.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 22, 2007)

They are very UGLY!!!! Good for a pre-teen, I think. They'll be on clearance, soon.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

all ugly


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 24, 2007)

The icecream one is cute. But I wouldnt buy it. I love the D&amp;B star &amp; heart ones though.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Im a fan of this brand, but I really don't like these!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

i think the popsicles are cuteee but yeah i wouldnt use it


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2007)

ugh, no thanks.


----------



## StinkyMonkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe for a teen, but not for me.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 10, 2007)

not really my style xxx


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

no way.it will be out of fashion in a few months time.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jul 15, 2007)

I did like Dooney when they came out the multicolor "It" DB bags (I had a white one), but since then, they have just gone down hill....too common now as well.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 15, 2007)

These bags look a little more "complicated" if you know what I mean. I like classic bags more.


----------



## monniej (Jul 19, 2007)

i love dooney and burke, but these are too trendy for me. i prefer classis d&amp;b. jmho~


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 19, 2007)

They're not bad, they're just not my style.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

I actually like them, and would carry them, lol. But I wouldn't spend a lot of money on one, so since they're d&amp;b.....no.


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i have several d&amp;b purses and neither of these would dare make it into my stash ... i think there just weirdd


----------



## sara cassandra (Aug 2, 2007)

I actually missed the I'm not a plastic bag by Anya Hindmarch!

I want it very badly but then it was already SOLD OUT since 3 weeks ago in my place! cry my heart out!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 4, 2007)

They need to start all over.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 4, 2007)

I don't like them.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 5, 2007)

well I doon't think that they are ugly, but it's not my style.


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 5, 2007)

*Sooooooo tacky*


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 5, 2007)

Ewww, definitely ewww... I mean it's not like I wouldn't use one. If I found something like that for 2 bucks in a flea market I could get it and use it but for $200 hell no!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 5, 2007)

No way would I ever buy or carry one.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 5, 2007)

Yuk. I don't like it at all!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 5, 2007)

I wouldn't pay for that...unless it was $2.


----------



## JoyR (Aug 6, 2007)

Not in a million years. But to each her own.


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

oh my...wouldnt wanne b caught with that!


----------



## lglala84 (Aug 16, 2007)

This only looks cute for a five year old.


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 31, 2007)

horrid - I hate bags with those kind of childish prints on them - lacks all style - my friend had a similar type clutch bag with cartoons of handbags all over it - it was nasty!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

d&amp;b must use a five year old for creative inspiration. &amp; thats not even just referring to those two patterns, there are tons that look too young for the age they seem to target.

i do think that d&amp;b makes nice leather purses, though.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've never cared for dooney and burke. I do like kate spade purses though.


----------



## Maysie (Sep 5, 2007)

eww


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to really like Donney and Burke but they get worse and worse with everything they come out with.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

not my style


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

nope!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 30, 2007)

They would be cute for a 6 year old


----------



## fawp (Oct 1, 2007)

They're kind of cute...but I don't think I would purchase one (especially not for $200+). Maybe if it were a gift...


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Not my kinda thing. I always thought those were for the pre-teen set.


----------

